# Breakaway Switch???



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

My manuals are in the trailer and I'm not, so I'll ask. 
I see the little box where the breakaway cable is attached to the plastic loop going into the box. To test this device, I would pull the cable to remove the plastic loop from the switch (box)?? To reset it, I would replace the plastic loop into the switch box and the brakes would fuction normally again ???


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

You got it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

yep! Make sure your battery is charged and connected too. The breakaway will not work without a battery. Which kinda makes me wonder why they are not included as standard equipment.









Tim


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Battery IS standard equipment. Just installed by dealer. Because they shouldn't be put in until trailer is preped. Dealers who don't include the battery are ripping their customers (probably the same ones that don't put on the standard sand pads for the stabilizers).

drifter


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We "tested" our breakaway switch on our first trip this year. Have you ever made a turn so sharp that the Reese sway bar popped out and off? It can happen. That set off the chain reaction of the bar hitting the breakaway switch and the brakes locking. We were only going about 5 mph, so no harm. Traffic backed up a ways behind us while we reconnected everything. And no, I wasn't driving.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

If you have a Prodigy Brake Control they warn you to disconnecting the plug from the TV prior to testing the breakaway switch. They also warn against reversing the connections to the breakaway battery as this will also destroy the Prodigy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Does this mean if you have an activation as Summergames did, you have a chance of damaging the Prodigy? Which means you would have a problem if you were in the middle of a vacation.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

The Prodigy has seen no ill effects from the breakaway incident. We have towed twice since then with no problems.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The breakaway cable should be longer than the electrical cable so if the trailer does come unhooked, the plug unplugs before the breakaway pulls out and activates. The breakaway cable should also be connected to the frame or something other than the hitch on the truck, because if the hitch is what fails and the breakaway is hooked to it, it won't activate.

The prodigy manual says the unit can be damaged if there is a voltage surge from the breakaway being activated.

Mike


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Great info. 
Thanks all.


----------

